# NBA Draft 2005: Look at the Spurs



## texan

This thread is just to keep an update on this upcoming draft, the picks we have, and the players we are scouting, or would help our team. (Koko, you may want to sticky this thread.)

*Current Draft Spots* : Round 1, Pick 29
Round 1, Pick 30(possibly via Suns, Barbosa trade)


*We probably will not accept the Suns selection this year because it will be one of the last picks in the round.
**We have no Second Round Selection this year due to a trade w/Atlanta.

2005 Free Agents: Robert Horry, Devin Brown, Tony Massenburg, Mike Wilks, Sean Marks

Depth Chart(After 2004-2005 Season)
PG Tony Parker/ Beno Udrih
SG Manu Ginobili/ Brent Barry
SF Bruce Bowen
PF Tim Duncan/ Malik Rose/ Luis Scola
C Rasho Nesterovic

Biggest Need: Athletic Center or Athletic Small Forward who can shoot

*Players to Watch* 
Torin Francis, Notre Dame, PF/C
Wayne Simien, Kansas, PF
Channing Frye, Arizona, C
Jawad Williams, UNC, SF/PF
Ryan Gomes, Providence, SF/PF
Julius Hodge, NC State, SG/SF


I will update this as the season progresses. Obviously I didn't include any foreign players, because I haven't seen them play. We very well could draft a foreign player, but I'll keep us updated on the American kids.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Stickied.  





I'm interested in Julius Hodges out of those mentioned. He wouldn't be counted on to play 25 MPG, or probably even 20 MPG, so it's a low-risk pick. As for the PF's, I don't see it happening. Scola is probably going to be signed to a multi-year deal, and unless the Spurs can unload Rose, we really don't need another PF. If we can manage to get an experienced center late in the first round like Indiana got in David Harrison, I would be pleasantly surprised. 



I don't see the Spurs keeping both picks. Trading away one of the picks for a future pick is possible or even trading it away for multiple 2nd round picks. With the Spurs having to pay more money to Duncan, Rose, Bowen, Rasho, Barry, Manu and especially Parker next year, the Spurs are probably going to shy away from drafting two late first round picks unless these guys can noticeably improve the team.


----------



## texan

*Player to Watch: Day 1* 

*Player:* Julius Hodge, NC State, PG/SG

*The Good:* Hodge is a very versatile player that can play both the PG and SG spots. He is a good enough ball handler to run the point for 15-20 minutes per game, and a good enough shooter to play some at SG as well. Has a good mid-range game and is good at taking it to the hole. He'd fit in well with the Spurs because he doesn't force things and works well within an offense. He is also a good character guy, which is something our franchise values. He has long arms which allows him to get a fair amount of steals, and is a smart defender.


*The Bad:* Skinny, and not a full-time PG. Turns it over more than needed, but Popovich can fix that. Doesn't have 3-pt range and is an inconsistent shooter.

*Where He Fits In:* We would draft him if, we decided to let Devin Brown go. He would be the 3rd String PG, SG and possibly SF, and would see 10-15 minutes(just a guess) per game his rookie year.

*Who's Up Next:* Jawad Williams


----------



## zagsfan20

I think the spurs should go after a raw athlete...Thats the only need I can see them having right now.....Their pretty solid all around....

I could see them going after someone like Hassan Adams....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> I think the spurs should go after a raw athlete...Thats the only need I can see them having right now.....Their pretty solid all around....
> 
> I could see them going after someone like Hassan Adams....






Hmm.....he's a little bit small for a SG right? I'm under the impression he's like 6'4 or maybe smaller. 




If Devin Brown leaves (Or let go by the Spurs) then an athletic wing would be ideal.


----------



## zagsfan20

Yeah, he's about 6'4" but he is alot like Nate Robinson, in that he plays the game way bigger than he is.....He is so athletic that he can make up alot for his size.....I think he would be ideal for the Spurs if they have a late 1st or maybe even early 2nd.....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Yeah, he's about 6'4" but he is alot like Nate Robinson, in that he plays the game way bigger than he is.....He is so athletic that he can make up alot for his size.....I think he would be ideal for the Spurs if they have a late 1st or maybe even early 2nd.....




Devin Brown is about 6'5, so a 6'4 SG wouldn't be anything new to the Spurs. 


I looked at Hassan's stats for this season, and they weren't eye catching. He's not even listed in the NBADraft.net most recent mock draft, so they either assume he's returning or he's not even 2nd round worthy. 



DraftCity.co lists Adams as the #5 Junior overall, ahead of several good players including McCants and Shelden Williams.


----------



## zagsfan20

yeah, now that i think about it, i would be surprised if Hassan goes out this year...He isnt getting as many shots as he should be, because Salim is taking them all up....But next year when Salim moves on to the NBA their will be alot more shots available for him and his production will go up.....

He is a really athletic player though, i think he is even more athletic then Igoudala....He would be good pick for a team like the Spurs, which lack athleticism....


----------



## texan

*Player Watch: * Day 2

*Player: * Jawad Williams, UNC, SF/PF 21 years old; 6' 10"; 221 lbs

*Comparison:* Robert Horry 

*The Good:* He is a very good athlete, that is good in transition, and is also a good shooter from beyond the arc. He has an inside game as well, and can post most anyone up at the college level. Good free throw shooter, something we could use. Good man to man perimeter defender, and uses length to poke balls away and get steals.

*The Bad:* Not a great finisher in the post. Not aggressive enough, and will disappear for large stretches of games if he isn't scoring well. Not a good ball-handler.

*Where He Fits In: * He would be a great young back-up to Bowen and when Bowen retires he could possibly be our starter. Would fit in nicely with the team, b/c he has the 3-ball range and can play well within an offense.

*Who's Up Next?* Hassan Adams


----------



## Kunlun

I think JJ Redick would be a nice choice for you guys. He could like a Steve Kerr and I think he would be available up till the late first round of even fall all the way down to the second round.


----------



## texan

*Player Watch: * Day 3

*Player:* Hassan Adams, Arizona, SG, 6ft 4, 200 lbs.

*Comparison:* 

*Statline* 12 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 2.8 apg, 46.8 FG %, 24 3-pt %, 29 mpg

*The Good* Very athletic and has an amazing vertical jump allowing him to be good in transition. Runs the floor well and finishes well in transition. Good rebounder for a guard, and a decent scorer as well. Makes the smart plays to help out his team, and is a good defender when he wants to be. He creates a lot of steals(2.2 pg). He is a well-conditioned player and can play for long stretches of time. Plays bigger than he is.

*The Bad* Not a good shooter, and not overly exceptional at any one aspect of the game. Although he could be a top perimeter defender, he reaches more than moving his feet, sometimes causing foul trouble(although he has not fouled out of a game this year). Turns the ball over more than one would like, and seems lazy on the court at times. Height is somewhat of a concern. Listed at 6ft4 in college. Cannot Play PG.

*Where he fits in?* He'd take Devin Brown's place. Drafting him would definitley indicate we were not bringing Brown back. Would probably not get many minutes right away b/c he is still raw, but Pop could train him to be a great defender.

*Who's Up Next?* Torin Francis


----------



## texan

*Player Watch:* Day 4

*Player:* Torin Francis, Notre Dame, PF/C, 6ft10, 250

*Comparison* 

*Statline:* 8.8 pts, 7.9 rebs, 1 blk, 44% FG, 26.4 min

*The Good:* He is athletic and graceful big man with plenty of post moves around the basket. He is money from the block and uses his array of post moves to score the ball when he has the chance. He gets lots of rebounds, and blocks shots well too. He has a decent 12-15 ft jumper from the top of the key and he can play good defense. Stays out of foul trouble.

*The Bad:* His jumper is inconsistent and that limits how involved he can get in the offensive game plan. He is bad of passing out of the double team and makes many stupid turnovers. He is not very aggressive and will disappear if his shots don't drop, or if they aren't getting him the ball. Health is an issue. He is really more of a prospect right now, than a player. He is horribly inconsistent. He will explode for a double double one game, and the next he gets 5 points or less. Usually plays bad in big games.

*Where he fits in?* He would be the back-up Center to Rasho. He is not a 7 footer but at 6ft 10(give or take) and 250 pounds, he can more than hold his own at the center position. He would be the 4th or 5th man in our big man rotation most likely, and would be there to give us size, where we lack it(Scola is 6ft9 or 6ft8 and Rose is 6ft6).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Is Torin Francis expected to stay in the draft if he falls that far?


----------



## texan

Torin probably won't enter the draft this year due to his less than stellar season, but if he did, he would probably still be a late first round pick/early second rounder. I think if he is looking at a mid-late 1st Round selection, he would go. I know Draft City has him at 14 or somewhere in the mid-1st, and nbadraft.net has him in the 40's, but I feel that where he will really go is somewhere in the middle of those spots. If he and Notre Dame have a good showing in the NCAA's, look for him to go.

BTW The Player Profile I will do today is for Shelden Williams


----------



## texan

*Player Watch:* Day 5

*Player:* Shelden Williams, Duke, PF/C, 6ft9, 250 lbs.

*Comparison:* Theo Ratliff

*Statline:* 16.3 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 3.8 bpg, 60% FG, 34.1 mpg

*The Good:* He is a good defender, and an absolutely superb shot blocker. He is by far the best shot blocker in the nation. He rebounds well on both ends of the court, but is a better defensive rebounder. His offensive game is improving. He takes it up and finishes strong in the post. Stronger than most opposing players. Soft touch around the basket.

*The Bad:* Has no offensive game outside of 8-10 feet. Strictly a post player. Turns the ball over if he gets it out on the perimeter. Sometimes can get in foul trouble b/c he goes after the block so often. Doesn't run the break much. Needs to work on his free throws.

*Where He Fits?* Although he is only 6ft9 to 6ft10, he can and most likely will play Center in the league. He plays bigger than he is, and at 250 can compete with the big boys. Many players at 6ft9 play center, including Theo Ratliff, so there is no question success is possible at the position. He would back-up Rasho for us, and probably get 10-15 mpg.


----------



## texan

*Player:* Channing Frye, Arizona, 6ft11, 250 lbs.

*NBA Position:* PF/C

*Comparison:* Loren Woods(but better offensively)

*Statline* 14.9 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 2 bpg, 50.2 % FG, 29.5 mpg

*The Good:* Good shooter out to 15 feet. Also has good post moves from left and right block. Has a sweet jump hook that is pretty much money. Not turnover prone from the post, and isn't a ball hog either. Good passer out of the post. He is a good offensive rebounder and gets a good amount of put back points. Runs the floor well and thrives in transition. Good shotblocker and defensive rebounder. Solid defender. Doesn't try to do too much. Stays within the system. Has learned how not to make stupid fouls(has not fouled out of a game this year).

*The Bad:* He's a beanpole. I don't know how much weight he has gained since he freshman year, but he is still too skinny to play center, and too slow laterally to play PF at the pro level. Stamina is not great.

*Where he fits in?* He'd be the back-up center to Rasho and possibly could play 15 minutes a game. He'd need to bulk up some more, but that is entirely possible with the staff that we have.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> *Player:* Channing Frye, Arizona, 6ft11, 250 lbs.
> 
> *NBA Position:* PF/C
> 
> *Comparison:* Loren Woods(but better offensively)
> 
> *Statline* 14.9 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 2 bpg, 50.2 % FG, 29.5 mpg
> 
> *The Good:* Good shooter out to 15 feet. Also has good post moves from left and right block. Has a sweet jump hook that is pretty much money. Not turnover prone from the post, and isn't a ball hog either. Good passer out of the post. He is a good offensive rebounder and gets a good amount of put back points. Runs the floor well and thrives in transition. Good shotblocker and defensive rebounder. Solid defender. Doesn't try to do too much. Stays within the system. Has learned how not to make stupid fouls(has not fouled out of a game this year).
> 
> *The Bad:* He's a beanpole. I don't know how much weight he has gained since he freshman year, but he is still too skinny to play center, and too slow laterally to play PF at the pro level. Stamina is not great.
> 
> *Where he fits in?* He'd be the back-up center to Rasho and possibly could play 15 minutes a game. He'd need to bulk up some more, but that is entirely possible with the staff that we have.


 Hmmm, there's an interesting player. I still think we need a real backup center, and Frye possibly could fit that role.



The question is though, can the Spurs find a player for the minimum that is as good as Frye?


----------



## texan

Frye is a very skilled player. With a little time and teaching from the likes of Popovich, I think he could be a very good player in the league, possibly a starter. It would be interesting if we could trade down into the second round and then nab him. Another possibility would be to send this year's pick and the pick the Sun's owe us to a team higher in the draft. If that could possibly put us in position to get Taft, Villanueva, or someone of that skill level then it would be well worth it.


----------



## texan

*Player:* Joey Graham

*NBA Position:* Small Forward

*Comparison:* 

*Statline:* 17.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 2.1 apg, 56% FG, 30 mpg

*The Good* Very strong player with good defensive skills. Excellent size and wingspan will allow him to be a Ron Artest type defender on the next level. Rebounds the ball well, and plays very tough inside. Can score very well inside, and has a good face up game. Has an improving jump shot out to about 16 feet. Good free throw shooter(something like 85 percent).

*The Bad:* Not an excellent, or even above average, ball-handler, or passer and has bad vision and awareness. He seems to be a post player in a wing mans body. Doesn't have much room for improvement on the offensive end. Is foul prone, and usually causes a fair amount of turnovers per game.

*Where He Fits?* He would be the heir apparent to Bruce Bowen at our SF spot. He would start as our back-up SF and would be allowed to learn alot from Bowen, defensively. Could play 10-15 minutes per game as a rookie. Maybe even more.


----------



## texan

Update on Frye:

He had a 30 point game on 13-15 shooting against Washington tonight. He played very well inside and impressed me alot. He showed some intensity and good post ability. Glad to see he's doing well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Update on Frye:
> 
> He had a 30 point game on 13-15 shooting against Washington tonight. He played very well inside and impressed me alot. He showed some intensity and good post ability. Glad to see he's doing well.


 Do you think Frye's chances of being drafted by the Spurs got hurt when the Spurs got Mohammed? Nazr might not be here beyond next season, but I still think that lessens the possibility we draft him now.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Do you think Frye's chances of being drafted by the Spurs got hurt when the Spurs got Mohammed? Nazr might not be here beyond next season, but I still think that lessens the possibility we draft him now.


Yes, it did. Now our major need is a big and athletic SF, but there is still a possibility we go big. Our back-ups next year will be Scola and Mohammed, who are very solid, but there is always room for another big man and some more competition. Most likely we now go with a guy like Jawad Williams or Julius Hodge, but what happens if one of our bigs gets injured? We may decide to get a 5th big man who is reliable and has potential.


----------



## texan

Here is a list of SF's in the upcoming draft that could help us out(that I haven't mentioned previously):

Ryan Gomes: He is more of a "tweener", at 6ft8 250, his game is more power/inside oriented rather than being a perimeter player. That being said he has a good midrange game, and an improving outside shot. He makes solid passes and is a solid defender as well. He probably has what it takes to guard opposing wing players, but he won't be a lock-down defender like Bowen or Artest.

Danny Granger: Granger is kind of like Gomes in that he has played inside much of his college career, but has more perimeter skills than Gomes. He is a good three point shooter(45% or better I think) and also can take it inside. He has good hands and long arms, and to me seems to be a pretty good defender. I think he could be a very good defender in the pros. He would fit in very well with our team.

Dijon Thompson: Has a very good shot from about anywhere on the floor and can also take it to the hole. IMO, his shot is like picture perfect. He is a very smooth offensive player inside and out. However, his defense is really bad, and apparently his attitude isn't great either.


----------



## texan

I really think we should take a look at Channing Frye in the draft. If the stretch of games we have just had tough us anything, it is that you can never have enough good big men. Sure, next year we will have TD, Rasho, Mohammed, Scola, and possibly Massenburg/Horry, but Frye is a very good player. He could develop into a starting center at the next level(even better than Mohammed or Rasho). From what I've seen(I started watching more Arizona games), he has a good post game and runs the floor well. I love what I see from this guy, and hope that we draft him.


----------



## texan

Although I highly doubt he comes out this year, and I'm even unsure as to whether he is a first round draft pick, Nick Fazekas of Nevada has really impressed me. I watched him about 8 or 9 times during the season, and then again against Texas. 

He is a big man who has a nice touch from the outside, but can score on the inside as well. He is a good rebounder, ball handler, and an okay defender. He will definitley need to bulk up to play at the next level, b/c right now he is 6ft10 and only 210 pounds. With bulk, will come better interior defense, and better inside scoring. He is a guy to look at if he has a big tourney and Nevada somehow upsets Illinois and goes to the Sweet 16 or beyond.


----------



## Kneepad

texan said:


> *Current Draft Spots* : Round 1, Pick 29
> Round 1, Pick 30(possibly via Suns, Barbosa trade)
> 
> 
> *We probably will not accept the Suns selection this year because it will be one of the last picks in the round.
> **We have no Second Round Selection this year due to a trade w/Atlanta.


Do you have a source that indicates that the Spurs have the option of receiving the Suns pick this year or deferring it until later years?

Even if that is the case (which I don't believe it is), the Spurs owe the Suns pick to the Knicks from the Nazr Mohammed trade, so it would be smart of them to take the pick this year and dump it on the Knicks.

http://n-c-systems.com/hoops/DraftTrades/2005.html


----------



## texan

Kneepad said:


> Do you have a source that indicates that the Spurs have the option of receiving the Suns pick this year or deferring it until later years?
> 
> Even if that is the case (which I don't believe it is), the Spurs owe the Suns pick to the Knicks from the Nazr Mohammed trade, so it would be smart of them to take the pick this year and dump it on the Knicks.
> 
> http://n-c-systems.com/hoops/DraftTrades/2005.html


_"New York receives San Antonio 2006 first round pick, plus conditional (Phoenix) 2005 pick. (Nazr Mohammed trade 022405) via San Antonio receives a future Phoenix first-round pick (protected through 20th pick until 2008) (Leandro Barbosa trade 062603)"_-nbadraft.net

This came directly from their trades page, so I am assuming that yes we are allowed to chose whether or not we will take their pick, and that we most likely will. I posted that before the Nazr trade, and I am well aware that we now owe the pick to New York.


----------



## texan

After seeing how weak we have played inside without TD for the past couple weeks, I have concluded we should draft a PF/C with our first rounder. I'm not impressed with Nazr, and Scola is still an unknown variable. Some viable options from the draft include:

Channing Frye- I've raved about this guy before, and he further impressed me in the tourney. He has good range, is strong inside, runs the break well, and always goes strong to the glass. I would be ecstatic if we could draft him.

Sean May- I really don't think of him as first round material, but he sure did impress me in the tournament. His body type is similar to Lonny Baxter/Mario Austin, and that is one of the reasons I am kind of weary to draft him. He won't be able to guard PF's well on the next level, and his athleticism will be weak; however, he has great hands and is money around the basket. He is also a great rebounder, and would provide a spark of toughness around the basket off the bench. If he came out this year, I would spend a early-mid second rounder on him, but I would be weary of using a 1st rounder. Nevertheless, he impressed, and could be a good player despite his size and athleticism.

Others:
Ike Diogu- Extremely talented, but a tweener.
Ronny Turiaf- Haven't seen much, but really wasn't impressed. However he is good inside scorer and rebounder.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Let's make sure to get a guy with a heart the size of Texas. This team needs some guts and toughness, and if we could get a talented big man who matches those qualities, that would be perfect. 


Who fits the bill on the description texan?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Let's make sure to get a guy with a heart the size of Texas. This team needs some guts and toughness, and if we could get a talented big man who matches those qualities, that would be perfect.
> 
> 
> Who fits the bill on the description texan?


lol shaq :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol shaq :biggrin:


tim duncan lol

is ben wallace up for grabs soon. we probaly wouldnt have enough for him though


----------



## Kneepad

texan said:


> _"New York receives San Antonio 2006 first round pick, plus conditional (Phoenix) 2005 pick. (Nazr Mohammed trade 022405) via San Antonio receives a future Phoenix first-round pick (protected through 20th pick until 2008) (Leandro Barbosa trade 062603)"_-nbadraft.net
> 
> This came directly from their trades page, so I am assuming that yes we are allowed to chose whether or not we will take their pick, and that we most likely will. I posted that before the Nazr trade, and I am well aware that we now owe the pick to New York.


For what it's worth, I don't think that's a valid assumption. Usually the receiving team does not have the option-- they get the pick the first year it meets all restrictions/protections.


----------



## texan

Kneepad said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think that's a valid assumption. Usually the receiving team does not have the option-- they get the pick the first year it meets all restrictions/protections.



It does meet the restrictions this year. It is protected up to pick 20 until 2008, and this year Phoenix's pick is either 28, 29 or 30. I'm pretty sure that SA has the option of which year they take it, but if not, this is the first year that it met requirements, so they would get it this year anyways.


----------



## texan

Okay... here is the skinny on what has happend to some of the prospects we had looked at earlier in this thread...

*Channing Frye* has skyrocketed up the board into the mid to late teens. I knew he was a legit talent, and he proved that to all or most of the critics out there with an awesome tournament showing. Unless something drastic happens, he should be long gone by the time we pick. Too bad too, because I thought we had a steal. Before the tourney many had him in the 2nd Round, and he is of legit starting quality.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:* Draft City has him at 30, nbadraft.net has him at 15. Me, I have him at 19 to Memphis in my current Mock.

*Dijon Thompson* has dropped into the middle of the 2nd round, and barring an amazing showing in the Chicago Pre-Draft or in individual workouts he should stay around there or drop, because of the underclassmen and foreigners declaring. Still, he'd be a value pick if we wanted to trade for a 2nd Rounder and get him.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:* Draft City-38, nbadraft.net-47, Me-N/A(I've only done a first round).

*Jawad Williams* is still a borderline 1st/2nd Round pick, but he is leaning towards being in the 2nd Round. He was impressive in the Final Game, but he still has questions surrounding his position which will need to be answered during pre-draft workouts. He definitley did not impress anyone at Portsmouth, but he can make up for that. I could see him sneaking into the 1st Round, but most likely he ends up as an early 2nd Rounder.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:*Draft City-46, nbadraft.net-37 Me-N/A

*Julius Hodge *,despite an impressive NCAA Tourney showing, is still a early-mid second rounder. Again, if we wanted an impact rookie such as him, J. Williams, or D. Thompson, we could trade for a middle 2nd and get a guy like this. However, he is not rising on draft boards, and honestly isn't worth of a No.1 pick. Doesn't fit in with Spurs either.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:* Draft City-39, nbadraft.net-55, Me-N/A

*Sean May* is another who skyrocketed up draft boards after his MOP performance during the NCAA Tourney. He is at his peak draft stock right now, but I have a feeling he drops a bit once he is measured and such. He is 6ft8 260-270 and has below average athleticism for a PF in the NBA. He still could be worthy of a 1st Round Pick, but not as high as most project him. That being said, as much as I like him, he doesn't fit anywhere with the Spurs.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:* Draft City-20, nbadraft.net-17, Me-25

*Francisco Garcia* has stayed about where he has been during the entire year. His draft stock was solidified by his nice tourney run, but he is still a late 1st Round pick. This is a very sensible pick for us, because he can play multiple wing positions, can shoot, and is good defensively. I didn't see much of him, but I liked what I saw. Also he is a class guy(I think), and would fit well with the Spurs organization.
*Where is he on Draft Boards:* Draft City-28, nbadraft.net-30, Me-28

This is all for right now. I'll come back later with more draft news. I haven't heard of any workouts yet, but usually Spurs management keeps that under pretty tight wraps, as they do with which way we will go in the draft.


----------



## texan

*Undrafted Rookie FA's to Watch For*

Jackie Manuel- North Carolina product that is very reminescent of Bruce Bowen. He is limited offensively(although he showed promise at the end of the season and at Portsmouth), but he is an outstandingly tough perimeter defender. He is about 6ft5, but has long arms, quick feet, and a passion for Bruce type defense.

Aaron Miles- Defensive minded, excellent passing PG. Had a great career at Kansas and although we have TP, and Beno, he wouldn't be a bad 3rd PG. Better than Mike Wilks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nice stuff texan, very nice stuff. 




It's going to be interesting to see what we do with Devin Brown and Glenn Robinson in the offseason, because if we don't keep either one we're definitely going to need another wing player. 



Is there any foreign players projected being picked by the Spurs in the first round?


----------



## texan

Some foreign players that are projected around the end of the 1st Round, and fit a need for the Spurs are:

Rudy Fernandez- Spain, SG
Mickael Gelabale- France, SF
Angelo Gigli- Italy, F
Erazem Lorbek- Slovenia, PF/C

There will be more popping up once it gets closer to draft time, but these are some of the common late 1st Round foreign prospects. I don't know much about any of these guys, except Fernandez. I do know Lorbek went to Michigan State before going back to Europe(I think by the guidance of his father).The only guy I really know about from this group is Fernandez. He is a 6ft5 shooting guard, apparently with great shooting touch, and he has been compared to Manu Ginobili some. His mechanics on his shot are good, as are his shot selection. He also penetrates well, and is a good passer. All of these qualities are very resemblant of Manu. I have only see him play a couple times, but I like what I see from him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Didn't know if you saw this, but we "won" a coin flip or something of that nature with Miami for draft position, so we get pick #28 and Miami gets #29. I saw it in the Express News today.


----------



## texan

Here are my preferences for the draft as of 4/24:

1. Channing Frye- Arizona, PF/C
2. Fransisco Garcia-Louisville, SG/SF
3. Rudy Fernandez-Spain, SG/SF
4. Kennedy Winston- Alabama, SG/SF
5. Joey Graham- Oklahoma St., SF

I'll be back w/ analysis later.


----------



## texan

Okay, here is my explanation for my preference of our picks...

1. Channing Frye- He is an uber-talented big man that is quick enough to play the PF, yet has the frame to be able to play C(although he still needs to gain weight). He is great at running the break, something this team doesn't possess in a big man outside of TD, and has good basketball skills. He is good on the low block, but can extend his game to 15-18 feet. He also has the tools to be a good defensive player. We do have Rasho, Nesterovic, Scola, Duncan, and Horry, but there is always room for a talented post player that can push other guys for minutes and play too. 

2. Fransico Garcia- He is tough, and he cares about defense. He has the potential to come in and help right away, as well as improve his game and become a better player. He could be an elite level defensive player in the league and has offensive skills too, something we don't see out of our elite perimeter defender these days. He has a pretty nice shot and is smart with the ball. If I'm not mistaken, he even played some PG at Louisville, and was a great decision maker/ball handler. Not flashy, but solid.

3. Rudy Fernandez- Only really foreign player I have payed attention to, but he reminds me alot of Manu, but he plays with more control. He has a pretty good outside shot, and good slashing ability as well. He is a good passer, and a pretty decent ball handler as well. He could be a good defender in the NBA, unlike most foreign prospects.

4. Kennedy Winston- He is a very good athlete, and also has a solid deep range shot(in college). Probably doesn't have great NBA 3 point range, but he can develop it with time. He penetrates well, passes well, and can get to the hoop, and finish with ease. He wasn't a very good defender in college, but he has ability to be better than solid under Pop.

5. Joey Graham- Big, physical and quick. He would still have to work on his perimeter skills to convert from PF to SF, but I think he has the talent and ability to do it. He is a good defender, and very physical, kind of like Ron Artest. He is a beast on the inside and is a good offensive rebounder. He has a shot out to about 17-18 feet, but it needs improved accuracy. He can run the floor and finish with authority which would give Parker and Gino another running mate and allow us to run a bit more than we do.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I took a look at some mock drafts today, just to see who we were "projected" to take.



Hoopshype has us taking a foreigner, Kosta Perovic, at #28. He's 7'2, and they rate him as the 2nd best center in the draft. 



Draftcity.com has the Spurs taking Channing Frye. No explanation is needed for him, because texan has stated everything about him.

NBADraft.net has us taking Kennedy Winston. Again, another guy that texan explained everything about already.



One more thing: Apparently teams have started workouts with draftees, mostly the guys from small schools or unknow foreign players. I saw that there is some 7'8 guy from China working out with some teams.


----------



## Matiz

> 3. Rudy Fernandez- Only really foreign player I have payed attention to, but he reminds me alot of Manu, but he plays with more control. He has a pretty good outside shot, and good slashing ability as well. He is a good passer, and a pretty decent ball handler as well. He could be a good defender in the NBA, unlike most foreign prospects.


imo- clear hype, Rudy is just as skinny as Vujacic, Tripkovic, Ukic, Geleballe, Belinelli and will have the same potential troubles defensively because of it.
I admit I haven't been watching his footwork and positioning though...
+late 1st round salary probably wouldn't be even close enough for his buyout, so I think unless he is in the 20ies he'll withraw from the draft...

Perovic at this point could either proove to be a bust or Ilgauskas no.2 at best(=good offensive center without any defense whatsoever).


----------



## texan

Here is a list of likely Undrafted FA's that we would be wise to look at after the draft to fill some positions at the end of the bench/IR. We could hit gold like Dallas did with Marquis Daniels. It never hurts to look, and sometimes you find something really good that you can keep.

Jackie Manuel- This is the guy I am most intent on getting on our roster, and its not just my UNC bias talking. Now I'm not saying he would ever be a star, but he is very resemblant of Bruce Bowen defensively, yet he is even more gifted physically and has potential to be an even better defender than Bruce. Right now, his game offensively also correlates to where Bruce's is, but he showed promise at the end of the season and at the Portsmouth Invitational, and has much better slashing ability than Bowen.

BJ Elder- He's not the best defensive player, but he has a great jumper and would provide instant outside shooting off the bench. He kind of reminds me of a shorter Glenn Robinson w/ more motivation to play defense. He has potential to be a very good player off the bench, and under Pop his defense could be solid.

Aaron Miles- If we needed a back-up PG, this would be a great guy to look at. He will come in and contribute on a team kind of like Chris Duhon did this year. He is very experienced and poised. He isn't a great scorer, but is a very good passer, and runs a team well. He plays good defense, and would be a very good 3rd PG. 

Pops Mensah-Bonsu- He is a very athletic and explosive PF that plays physical inside. He would be a great energy boost off the bench and would provide some nice defense for us. He has potential to be a very good offensive, and defensive player and a very good rebounder as well. He would be a very good, youthful addition to our bench, and would provide our low post with some needed athleticism.


----------



## Guth

texan said:


> Pops Mensah-Bonsu- He is a very athletic and explosive PF that plays physical inside. He would be a great energy boost off the bench and would provide some nice defense for us. He has potential to be a very good offensive, and defensive player and a very good rebounder as well. He would be a very good, youthful addition to our bench, and would provide our low post with some needed athleticism.



Plus, I think the possibility of a "Mensah-Bonsu" Spurs jersey would drive up sales of Spurs jerseys by at least 1000%...I know I would buy one


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> Plus, I think the possibility of a "Mensah-Bonsu" Spurs jersey would drive up sales of Spurs jerseys by at least 1000%...I know I would buy one




That doesn't beat Boumtje-Boumtje though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hey texan, what do you know about this Mickael Gelabale guy? Draftcity's latest mock has the Spurs taking him, and reading up on his profile he sounds pretty interesting. They say he's very athletic (Something I think this team desperately needs), and he's a very focused defender who's quick on his feet. He's from France, so it's very possible Parker knows his game, and it sounds like he's a team player who has a good head on his shoulders. Thoughts? Given the Spurs refusal to take American players in the draft, I think this is a realistic option at this point.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Updated Mocks (6/13):

NBADraft.net 

28. Wayne Simien PF


DraftExpress.com 


28. Angelo Gigli SF


Hoopshype.com 


28. Rudy Fernandez SG



3 different mocks at Sportsline.com 



28. Ronny Turiaf PF
28. Francisco Garcia SG
28. N. Aleksandrov SF





Kind of funny seeing that none of these mocks have the Spurs picking the same player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DraftExpress.com has Rashad McCants falling to #30. 



I know the Spurs don't like taking American players, but I think the Spurs would have to seriously look at taking this guy. He's probably a year or two away from being as good as Devin Brown. The problem with that is do you give a guy like that a 3 year contract?


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> DraftExpress.com has Rashad McCants falling to #30.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Spurs don't like taking American players, but I think the Spurs would have to seriously look at taking this guy. He's probably a year or two away from being as good as Devin Brown. The problem with that is do you give a guy like that a 3 year contract?


can i have a link on him?


----------



## sheefo13

I think the spurs should take either Alan Anderson or Julius Hodge. Mocks don't have these guys at your position but their stock is rising greatly. I think Anderson would be the best fit here though. He plays 4 positions. He is a very good defender. There are many other things too, I feel he would be a very nice compliment to Manu and Tony. Plus Bowen is getting older, a year behind Bruce could really help him out a lot.


----------



## TheRoc5

can devin play starting sf for the spurs in 2 yrs or so


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

You guys should take Stevie Graham.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> can i have a link on him?



*Strengths:*



> An extremely skilled offensive player. Scores from all over the court and just has a great knack for putting the ball in the basket.
> 
> An outstanding shooter with great range. Has great form on his jump shot and should have no problem making the transition to the NBA three point line. Excellent free throw shooter and has a good mid-range game as well (although he doesn't use it enough). Very strong, has good upper and lower body strength and has a good vertical leap. Has an excellent post-up game, but it's hard to see this translating to the NBA considering that he'll always be giving up a couple of inches to his matchup.
> 
> McCants is a fiery competitor. He always wears his heart on his sleeve, for better or for worse. He's not afraid of challenges and will take the ball strong to the hoop no matter who is guarding it.
> 
> McCants has shown improvement in many areas this year, including his defense, shot selection and passing. He appears to be a more mature player this year.




*Weaknesses:*




> Size is a serious concern. He's listed at 6-4, but has hinted that he is actually closer to 6-2. I can't think of even one NBA SG that starts for his team at that size, except Cuttino Mobley. Problem is, McCants isn't even close to being the athlete that Mobley is, and isn't a very good defender at all compared to Mobley either. McCants is going to have problems getting his shot off in the NBA. That's a big concern because if his shot isn't falling for him, there really isn't that much to his game. He might have to even change position in the pros (much like Forte), but has shown nothing to lead us to believe that he has any sort of PG skills. Quite the opposite actually.
> 
> McCants isn't an incredible athlete and that hurts his NBA potential considering his size. His first step is just average for an NBA SG, and he doesn't have great quickness either. Combine that with his only average ball-handling skills and you have to wonder how well he'll be able to slash to the hoop in the NBA.
> 
> Poor shot selection has always been a problem for McCants, but he's showed some progress in this area this past season.
> 
> Defensively, he has shown sparks of being a capable defender guarding players his size, especially with his physical style of play, but doesn't do it often enough. It's not rare to see him getting torched on the perimeter, and this doesn't seem to bother him too much. He has the strength to fight through screens, but doesn't put in a huge effort here. He's often late on defensive rotations, and his lateral quickness is a little suspect.
> 
> His attitude is very questionable and this is something the NBA teams will undoubtedly be focusing in on with their psychological tests. Has very poor body language and appears to get frustrated easily when things aren't going his way. Has a reputation for being somewhat of a headcase with the incidents that have piled up over the past three years, including the off the court problems he had with former UNC coach Matt Doherty, which ultimately led him to being benched. Last year he was thrown off UNC's bench by Coach Williams for refusing to cheer on his teammates. The throat slashing gestures he made mid-way through the season at NC State fans didn't help matters much.
> 
> He was invited to try-out for the U-20 US national squad last summer, but was sent home for one reason or another by Coach Sampson, despite the fact that in terms of talent he would have been one of the best players on the team.
> 
> Most famous are his comments comparing playing at UNC to being in jail, saying that basketball is just a job for him: "my 9-to-5. As my uncle said, I'm in jail right now. You're not allowed to do certain things; you're not allowed to say certain things. But once you get out of jail, you're free. So I'm just in my sentence, and I'm doing my time."
> 
> Whether or not his quotes were taken out of context is debatable, but McCants definitely needs to learn to keep his mouth shut sometimes and just be smarter when dealing with the media. The tattoos he has: "Born to be hated" on one arm and "Dying to be loved" on the other sum him up pretty well.



http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=12#


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There are more weaknesses than strengths, so that's not a good sign. I didn't hear about how he is closer to 6'2 than 6'4. That hurts pretty bad. His attitude is questionable, work ethic questionable, so that doesn't really fit the bill. 


However, this guy is a scorer, and although it talks down about his athleticism, I think he's a pretty darn good athlete.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sheefo13 said:


> I think the spurs should take either Alan Anderson or Julius Hodge. Mocks don't have these guys at your position but their stock is rising greatly. I think Anderson would be the best fit here though. He plays 4 positions. He is a very good defender. There are many other things too, I feel he would be a very nice compliment to Manu and Tony. Plus Bowen is getting older, a year behind Bruce could really help him out a lot.




Julius Hodge would be awesome. I'd like to see how Pop would use a guy that's so versatile. 


Allan Anderson seems intriguing, but I think the Spurs would trade out before drafting him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Who they have us taking:



Hoopshype - Julius Hodge
DraftExpress - Andray Blatche
NBADraft.net - Wayne Simien
FoxSports.com (Dime magazine) - Martynas Andriuskevicius
CBS.Sportsline.com (3 different mocks) - Ronny Turiaf, Francisco Garcia, Ryan Gomes



From looking at other mock drafts, Martynas Andriuskevicius,
and Francisco Garcia probably won't be around. The other guys above should all be there when we pick at #28.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

I don't know why people put so much faith into mock drafts.

Unless there's a Tim Duncan or Lebron James type player in the draft, 1-30 is up in the air.

Did last years mock have us taking Beno Urdih? Did the 2001 mock drafts have us taking Manu?

Anyway, I think we're going to draft Ersan Ilyasova.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

GODisaSpursFan said:


> I don't know why people put so much faith into mock drafts.





What else is there to go by? You want to try and get an idea of who your team is going to take, so I go to sites like NBADraft.net and DraftExpress to get an idea. That's better than me guessing out of the blue, which is basically the same thing they are doing in dealing with the Spurs.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

The thing is, the Spurs never choose someone everyone expects them to choose.

Did anyone hear even put Beno at number 28? Did anyone besides Beno. his parents, and the Spurs know who Beno was?

How about Parker in '01?

Mock drafts don't give you any idea as to who will be drafted and where. All mock drafts are is some webmaster placing names next to team logos.

That's about it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

GODisaSpursFan said:


> The thing is, the Spurs never choose someone everyone expects them to choose.
> 
> Did anyone hear even put Beno at number 28? Did anyone besides Beno. his parents, and the Spurs know who Beno was?
> 
> How about Parker in '01?
> 
> Mock drafts don't give you any idea as to who will be drafted and where. All mock drafts are is some webmaster placing names next to team logos.
> 
> That's about it.




That's what is fun about the mock drafts and the draft hype. 



Anyways, all I did was show who some of these sites show who we were taking. It's up to you how much worth you want to put into it. I just provided the information, what you do with it is your own business.


----------



## sasaint

Texan, you must have smoked your lasso if you think your guys will be around when the Spurs pick. The only one that may still be available is Kennedy Winston. I've seen Channing Frye going as high as 5th. On another note, I think the Spurs would be wise to let Big Shot Bob go. They really need some quality youth in the frontcourt behind the starters. With the little cap room they have, I don't think they can spend it on a guy who only plays quality minutes during the playoffs. Massenburg is gone. The Big Dog is gone. If they are smart, they'll find a way to dump Rasho--he's too expensive for a reserve. That leaves Sean Marks--maximum enthusiasm and minimum ability. They desperately need frontcourt help. If Timmy sustains a severe injury--hello lottery.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sasaint said:


> Texan, you must have smoked your lasso if you think your guys will be around when the Spurs pick. The only one that may still be available is Kennedy Winston. I've seen Channing Frye going as high as 5th. *On another note, I think the Spurs would be wise to let Big Shot Bob go.* They really need some quality youth in the frontcourt behind the starters. With the little cap room they have, I don't think they can spend it on a guy who only plays quality minutes during the playoffs. Massenburg is gone. The Big Dog is gone. If they are smart, they'll find a way to dump Rasho--he's too expensive for a reserve. That leaves Sean Marks--maximum enthusiasm and minimum ability. They desperately need frontcourt help. If Timmy sustains a severe injury--hello lottery.


Why the hell would they do something as stupid as that?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sasaint said:


> Texan, you must have smoked your lasso if you think your guys will be around when the Spurs pick. The only one that may still be available is Kennedy Winston. I've seen Channing Frye going as high as 5th. On another note, I think the Spurs would be wise to let Big Shot Bob go. They really need some quality youth in the frontcourt behind the starters. With the little cap room they have, I don't think they can spend it on a guy who only plays quality minutes during the playoffs. Massenburg is gone. The Big Dog is gone. If they are smart, they'll find a way to dump Rasho--he's too expensive for a reserve. That leaves Sean Marks--maximum enthusiasm and minimum ability. They desperately need frontcourt help. If Timmy sustains a severe injury--hello lottery.





You might want to check the date of his post. That's all I will say. He didn't make those posts in the midst of Channing Frye rising to be a lottery pick.


----------

